# Kaitlyn Langstaff



## dixiechick (Oct 19, 2004)

Kaitlyn Langstaff is one of my favorite poets. She was 8 years old when she suffered from a rare drug reaction that left her unable to see, walk, talk without a special device, or even breathe withput a ventilator. Her poems inspired many people, including me. One of her poems, "I am the same inside" was even turned into a songby the band Miggs. She is also the inspiration for a song I wrote, "Rainbow", which is viewable in the "Lyrics" section of this forum. Sadly, Kaitlyn passed away on december 17, 2003, after 20 months of illness.You can read more of her poetry at http://kaitlynlangstaff.org

here is her most famous poem, "I am the same inside"

I am the same inside,
As some people can see.
But some people think I’m weird
Because they don’t look inside of me.

I am the same inside.
That’s what I want people to know.
So I’m going to start
Letting it show.

I am the same inside.
I’m not dumb in any way.
I just want to be like
A normal kid and play.

I am the same inside,
Just like a normal kid.
And I want to let everybody know,
This is what I did.


----------

